
John Gruber: WebKit Performance on iPhone OS X 2.0 - nickb
http://daringfireball.net/2008/07/webkit_performance_iphone
======
tlrobinson
I'm not sure if they're running SquirrelFish
(<http://webkit.org/blog/189/announcing-squirrelfish/>) yet, but that could
explain the increased performance.

If they're _not_ running SquirrelFish, then _wow_ , once they do it will be
even better.

